# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Obras para reparar el túnel de la Margen Izquierda del trasvase Tajo-Segura

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...jo-segura.aspx

*Obras para reparar el túnel de la Margen Izquierda del trasvase Tajo-Segura*

*Para garantizar el suministro al canal se ha ejecutado una doble estación de bombeo*

29/12/2012



El Consejo de Ministros ha autorizado, a propuesta del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, las obras de emergencia por importe de 10 millones de euros para reparar el túnel de Ulea (Murcia), mientras se garantiza el abastecimiento a la población y el mantenimiento de los regadíos en la cuenca del río Segura y en zonas de las provincias de Murcia y Alicante.   La infraestructura del trasvase Tajo-Segura se separa en dos canales principales de distribución, uno de los cuales atraviesa un túnel, bajo la sierra de Ulea (Murcia), que sufrió un derrumbe. Se interrumpió así el suministro de caudales al canal principal de la Margen Izquierda, afectando a diversos usuarios.

   El  túnel averiado se ubica en el término municipal de Ulea, aguas abajo del azud de Ojós. Tiene una longitud de 3,4 kilómetros y cinco metros de diámetro, y es el inicio del Canal Principal de la Margen Izquierda del postrasvase Tajo-Segura. 
   Desde su rotura, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente puso en marcha con la máxima celeridad diversas medidas para superar los efectos de la interrupción parcial del suministro del agua, además de iniciar las obras de reparación del túnel, que se prevé que concluyan a principios de 2013.

----------

